# want to make a snurfer



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

anybody have any guides on how to turn an old board into a snurfer? i remember reading a guide in transworld last year but i dont have the issue anymore.

so does anybody have any tips/tricks or guides to making a snurfer?


----------



## anti-bling (Apr 21, 2010)

crazyface said:


> anybody have any guides on how to turn an old board into a snurfer? i remember reading a guide in transworld last year but i dont have the issue anymore.
> 
> so does anybody have any tips/tricks or guides to making a snurfer?


NoBoard


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

an old board will be nothing like a snurfer.

u can turn an old board into a NOBOARD by taking the bindings off and screwing down a wakeskate pad on it, done deal!

i'm interested in make a pow surfer similar wo what Wolle Nyvelt is making.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

anti-bling said:


> NoBoard


Is that what Burton uses on the No Fish?


----------



## anti-bling (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes, but the company parted ways with Burton last year. Apparently burton had a hard time getting the nofish out on time, and the Burton-made pads were made in China, and Noboard wasn't very happy with the quality.

I have a nopad on an old Option Kevin Sansalone, and it is bad ass.


----------



## jonnybanz (Oct 26, 2010)

Dude no way! i just happen to have that same issue next to my toilet!

here goes

HOW TO MAKE A SNOW SURFER

Materials:
Snowboard
Discs and mounting hardware
4-foot tubular webbing
4-foot of of 1/4-inch shock cord
snow stomp pads and surf pads
drill with 1/4-inch grip

Step 1
Choose a board:
any old board will do bunt since youll ne seeking out powder, choose a deck thats suited for it, something a little softer with more nose for float

Step 2
Strap it:
Drill a hole through the center of the binding disc thats just big enough to feed the shock cord through. feed the shock cord through the hole, then tie a solid knot with little to no excess cord.(You may want to add a washer between the knot and the bottom of the disc to ensure that the knot wont pull out.) It should be close to flush with the bottom of the disc. Next, slide the chord through the tubular webbing and repeat the same process with your second disc. Before you cut off any excess cord, dial in the length. When standing upright, the cord should extend to your waist. Now, mount your discs wider than your normal stance and set it back so you get some float.

Step 3
Pad it:
Youre going to need some traction, but griptape and surf wax just wont do. instead, use surf traction or snowboard stomp pads arranged to hold your feet in your stance area. Build it up around the discs and give yourself a nice platform to stand on. Now scurry to a powdery knoll, drop in... and remember, when you let go of the boards umbilical cord, youre a true snow surfer.

yeah dude good luck. this is exactly what the article says, if you do it you should post a picture when your done


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

thank you very much mr.banz. ill definitely post pics and a review of how this worked when im done.


----------



## Snurfer (Mar 12, 2011)

*DIY Snurfer*









Snurfers Journal


----------

